# Concerned about color of belly.



## biaviian (Feb 16, 2018)

I have never had a belly or loin have this much of a color difference.  Is it cool to smoke?  It has been in the cure/brine for about a month.  This is the outside of each.  I usually stir them every few days but I got distracted this time.


----------



## rexster314 (Feb 16, 2018)

They were in contact with each other, or were laying in the bucket and brine did not reach the areas


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2018)

I get that sometimes, even with Dry Curing.
It's some parts getting more air & some parts against each other.
Not a problem. The important color is the color of the inside center after it's done curing.

BTW:  You can check with Pops on the length of time in Brine Cure. A month is probably near the limit. If there's a problem, he'll know.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 16, 2018)

That's a long time. Usually the center is pink and outside is brownish/grayish. That meat sat in cure longer and got more pink than usual I believe.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 16, 2018)

The brown spots are from where the meat was exposed to oxygen.
If you fry up a piece it will turn red.
Al


----------



## biaviian (Feb 16, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> I get that sometimes, even with Dry Curing.
> It's some parts getting more air & some parts against each other.
> Not a problem. The important color is the color of the inside center after it's done curing.
> 
> ...



The longer it sits the more muscle breakdown that can happen.  I'm pretty sure he has gone in the 45-day range.  With the brine, you can't soak too long.  I usually go about 25 days.


----------



## biaviian (Feb 16, 2018)

rexster314 said:


> They were in contact with each other, or were laying in the bucket and brine did not reach the areas



It could have been against each other or the bowls weighing them down.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 16, 2018)

biaviian said:


> The longer it sits the more muscle breakdown that can happen.  I'm pretty sure he has gone in the 45-day range.  With the brine, you can't soak too long.  I usually go about 25



Cool


----------

